
Microsoft President: Why We Need a Hippocratic Oath for Software Engineers - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3323627/Microsoft-President-Brad-Smith-Why-We-Urgently-Need-a-Hippocratic-Oath-for-Software-Engineers
======
aiscapehumanity
Hippocratic oath is a form of virtue signalling. T the end of the day,
regulation and policies are the check and balances of practitioners.

------
t0mmyb0y
Yeah! More oaths that are meaningless! We don't have enough already...

